# Parallels 5



## itpurs (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone:
 I have an iMac but want to use ProShow Gold on it. Should I use Bootcamp so I can use it, or would Parallels 5 be better. I downloaded the trial version of Parallels 5, but it doesn't seem to accept the four backup (recovery discs of Windows 7) I do all my photo work - LR and PSCS4 on my iMac, and don't want to have to make a copy in order to do a slide show on ProShow Gold.  Any help with this problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 10, 2010)

Boot Camp or Parallels should work fine - I like Parallels better because I don't have to keep rebooting every time I want to switch.

4 recovery discs? You just need your Windows 7 installation DVD and your serial number.


----------



## itpurs (Apr 10, 2010)

ok--thanks for the info Victoria.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 11, 2010)

At the risk of beating a dead horse - I use bootcamp _and_ vmware fusion.

Reboot when I want performance, virtual machine when I want convenience.


----------



## itpurs (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm back with one other question:
 I installed Parallels 5 and have Windows 7 working just fine on my iMac. Installed ProShow Gold and all is well. My question is: Can I send Windows to another monitor (a NEC P221W) and use that for slide shows, and use my iMac monitor for everything else? I went into the display and set the monitor to mirror, but it just mirrors what I have on the mac. This may seem simple to everyone, but I am at a loss right now and need just a bit of help. Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2010)

Is your Mac set up to use 2 monitors side by side? Where did you try changing the display setting - in the Mac system preferences or Windows?


----------



## itpurs (Apr 12, 2010)

Victoria:  They are set up side by side, and yes my iMac is set up to display both screens.  I went to my Mac and under system preferences&gt;displays&gt;arrangement, set it to mirror. That doesn't work, so I clicked off the mirror and dragged the displays to show side by side. Do I just drag Windows over to the other screen, or do I have to set something in preferences on the Windows side too?


----------



## itpurs (Apr 12, 2010)

Victoria:
 I spoke too soon. When I dragged just Windows over to the other screen it appeared as if by magic. Now I can work on two programs at once.  I guess I just needed to talk it out and try stuff before crying for help. But thanks anyways....maybe someone else can benefit. Thanks again for all the help you give everyone...You guys are the best out there....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 12, 2010)

Well done Jeanette!


----------

